# [HOWTO] Partizione crittata kernel 2.6.x usando dm_crypt.

## bld

[HOWTO] Partizione crittata kernel 2.6.x usando dm_crypt.

requisiti:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel-2.6.5 
> 
> cryptsetup
> ...

 

Prima dobbiamo creare il portage overlay, Per colloro che non ce l'hanno i passi da fare sono i seguenti aprite /etc/make.conf con il vostro editor preferito e scomentate questa linea:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root # vim /etc/make.conf
> 
> root # PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
> ...

 

poi create le directory come segue:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root # mkdir /usr/local/portage
> 
> root # mkdir /usr/local/portage/app-crypt/
> ...

 

nota: oviamente potete mettere le path che volete diciamo che questi path's sono quelli che si usano di solito.

Ora dobbiamo creare l'ebuild. L'ebuild e' gia pronto e funzionante qui. Fate un copy/paste e create il file cryptsetup-0.1.ebuild. Poi dovete eseguire il comando:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root # ebuild cryptsetup-0.1.ebuild digest
> 
> 

 

Se tutto e' andato a buon fine procedete con la ricompilazione del kernel le seguenti opziono sono necessarie per usare dm_crypt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>       Code maturity level options ---> 
> 
>       <*> Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers      
> ...

 

Potete sciegliere gli algoritmi che preferite. AES e' quello standard.

Ricordate di montare i moduli prima di proseguire. Potete metterli

su /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-$`uname -r` per facilita.

Ora siamo pronti per usare "dm_crypt". Vale la pena spendere 2 parole anche su modo in cui funziona. Quello che fa dm_crypt in sostanza e' creare un filo virtuale che collega il filesystem che vogliamo crittare ad un device virtuale che usaremo al posto del device vero e proprio. Tra il device virtuale e quello vero e proprio (per device intendo qualsiasi partizione anche quelle create con dd) ce la crittazione la quale viene gestita in modo trasparente da dm_crypt. 

Ora che avete ricompilato il kernel potete proseguire con l'emerge di cryptsetup:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge cryptsetup
> 
> 

 

Ora dobbiamo creare il nostro filesystem. Io ho scelto di creare una chiave forte e metterla in un disketto anziche una password. Pero faremo 2 esempi.

Per creare un fs crittato con password eseguite:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root # cryptsetup -y -c aes create secret /dev/hdaX
> 
> 

 

ove /dev/hdaX e' una partizione qulasiasi, come ho detto prima potrebbe essere anche un file creato con dd (man dd). La flag -c indica l'algoritmo di crittazione.. potrebbe essere qualsiasi basta che sia sopportato dal kernel. 

La flag -y vi domandera un password ed anche la sua conferma. L'azione "create" e' abbastanza ovia direi..

secret e' il nome che abbiamo dato al device virtuale. Infatti Cryptsetup ha creato il device virtuale sulla directory /dev/mapper/secret. Ora dobbiamo creare il filesystem del device /dev/mapper/secret.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root # mkfs.reiserfs /dev/mapper/secret 
> 
> 

 

Se dovete gestire file grandi come avi etc, forse vi conviene usare xfs. Ora possiamo montare la partizione:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root # mkdir /mnt/secret  
> 
> root # mount /dev/mapper/secret /mnt/secret
> ...

 

Per creare invece una chiave a disketto che secondo me per quelli che devono mettere i loro mp3 [vedi urbani] sulla partizione crittata ha dei vantaggi quali:

[1] non devi montarla sempe a mano

[2] non ti devi ricordare password assurde a memoria e non devi mettere qualche parolina facile facile.

[3] la chiave potrebbe essere anche di 1.4 MB insomma dura da decifrare.. per le "autorita" locali e hmm.. per il resto del mondo(?).

Potete sempre prendere un backup magari su un cd che lo mischiate insieme ad altri dati etc etc, non so fate voi. Avere una partizione crittata e non essere paranoici secondo me e' un contro senso.

Prima cosa da fare e' prendere un dischetto e assicurarsi che funziona!!

poi formattate il disketto e montatelo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root # mkfs.ext2 /dev/fd0
> 
> root # mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
> ...

 

Ora creiamo la partizione con la chiave sul disketto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     dd if=/dev/urandom of=/mnt/floppy/key bs=12k count=100
> 
> 

 

questo comando creera una chiave di tipo "data" usando /dev/urandom di circa 1.2 MB. Per mostrarvi

quanto essere paranoici a volte non basta, ricordo un programma visto circa 6 mesi fa..  era una 

backdoor specifica per controlare /dev/urandom. Ora mi e' venuta un idea sul come potrebbe tornare 

utile(!).

Proseguiamo con la creazione del device virtuale:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root # cp key /mnt/floppy/
> 
> root # cryptsetup -c aes -d /mnt/floppy/key create secret /dev/hdaX
> ...

 

la flag -d come avrete capito gia, dice a cryptsetup il full path per la chiave, che questa volta sara un file. Il resto e' gia stato spiegato in precedenza.

Ora possiamo montare la partizione e spostare/creare tutto quello che ci serve su questa partizione.

ATTENZIONE: E' molto importante smontare la partizione nell modo giusto perche se non lo facciamo qualsiasi utente (come root oviamente) potra montarle e vederle in chiaro.

per rimuovere le partizioni:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root # umount /mnt/secret -v
> 
> root # cryptsetup remove secret
> ...

 

con il comando "dmsetup ls" possiamo vedere la lista delle device virtuali. Ad ogni caso dovreste aver un messagio di errore se non si dovrebbero smontare in modo normale le partizioni.

due script molto semplici per montare/smontare in auto:

```

1) Password 

crypt-up

#!/bin/bash

/usr/sbin/cryptsetup -c aes create secret /dev/hdaX -v

mount /dev/mapper/secret /mnt/secret -v

crypt-down

#!/bin/bash

umount /mnt/secret -v

/usr/sbin/cryptsetup remove secret -v

2) Chiave su disketto

crypt-up

#!/bin/bash

mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy -v

/usr/sbin/cryptsetup -c aes -d /mnt/floppy/key create secret /dev/hdaX -v

mount /dev/mapper/secret /mnt/secret -v

umount /dev/fd0 -v 

crypt-down

#!/bin/bash

umount /mnt/secret -v 

/usr/sbin/cryptsetup remove secret -v

```

Potete creare anche una swap crittata (non soridete ormai ci siete dentro fino al collo!). Sciegliete la partizione per usare come swap, e agiungete su /etc/conf.d/local.start

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  /usr/sbin/cryptsetup -c serpent -d /dev/urandom create   enc-swap /dev/hdX 
> 
> mkswap /dev/mapper/enc-swap
> ...

 

lo scriptino sopra creera una partizione swap crittata ad ogni riavvio, Per qualche computer potrebbe essere dispendioso non saprei.. per il non lo e' afatto.

note finali

Potete agiungere i due scripts come ho fatto io su local.start e local.stop cosiche vanno su e giu leggendo il disketto al boot del computer. Se togliete il disketto semplicemente non vengono montate le partizioni. Sarebbe meglio fare un script che gestisce un po meglio la situazione, perche questi che ho fatto io sono molto semplici. Io ho creato uno in python ma servirebbe uno in bash. Quando avro un po di tempo.. imparare anche la bash  :Smile:  .. chi sa che qualche esperto di sh scripting non  ha voglia creare un qualcosa,

ps. Io uso una piccola partizione ma solo per salvaguardarmi da un possibile attack hacker al interno della rete di fastweb. Infatti ho messo li le mie relazione per l'universita. Se no a cosa serve la crittografia no?  :Twisted Evil: 

ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per creare invece una chiave a disketto che secondo me per quelli che devono mettere i loro mp3 [vedi urbani] sulla partizione crittata ha dei vantaggi quali:
> 
> [1] non devi montarla sempe a mano
> ...

 

Vogliamo essere pignoli?

Immagina la scena, ti sequestrano tutti i macchinari che hai a casa e poi dopo un po' se ne saltano fuori e ti chiedono "qual'e' la password di questa roba criptata?"

Gli rispondi "non te la dico?"

Ad ogni modo, provero' presto questo sistema criptando un file creato con dd e magari salvando la chiave sulla chiavetta usb che probabilmente è + affidabile per integrita' e velocita' di un floppy  :Smile: 

----------

## bld

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Per creare invece una chiave a disketto che secondo me per quelli che devono mettere i loro mp3 [vedi urbani] sulla partizione crittata ha dei vantaggi quali:
> 
> [1] non devi montarla sempe a mano
> ...

 

esatto.

EDIT: okay mi scuso con federico.. perche mi son comportato da vero idiota scrivendo solo "esatto" e sappendo che la sua risp era ovvia.. pero ero incazzat nero con un altra cosa.. e mi son sfogato in modo rozzo  :Razz: 

Dai un occhiata a quel che si chiama "quinto emendamento".

----------

## koma

mhhhh ...  :Smile:  usbpen da poco (32 mb le compri anche dai marocchini ormai) la tieni sotto la scrivania... quando arriva la madama fai un gesto del tipo lanci la penna per terra e ci metti una gamba della sedia sopra... CRACK SCRUNCH oooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPS  :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bld

La debolezza del sistema sopra descritto non e' il medium che usarei, Che sia un cd-rom un dischetto o qualsiasi cosa.. e' facile farlo sparire in 5 secondi.

Quello in cui stavo pensado.. e ci dovrei lavorare (se avessi un po di tempo in piu  :Sad:  ) e' nascondere in modo in qui viene eseguito il mount. Nel momento che il nostro sistema cade nelle mani di un qualsiasi "analista" lui entra con un liveCD oviamente e vede cosa e come viene eseguito e li scatta il "disketto". Se invece noi facessimo il modo che sia impossibile trovare.. il modo nel quale viene montato il filesystem? Praticamente nascondere da qulache parte i comandi etc. Ho pensato ad una soluzione con gpg.. che critta in modo automatico usando sta volta un pass phrase solamente i script che vengono eseguiti se il disketto oppure il medium che avete scelto non viene usato..

che ne dite? altri modi per rendere invisibile la cosa?  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

la sicurezza non si fa nascondendo il metodo (algoritmo, programmi impiegati, ...)!

----------

## randomaze

 *bld wrote:*   

> Dai un occhiata a quel che si chiama "quinto emendamento".

 

Mi sembra che hai sbagliato nazione  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comuqnue se da un lato é vero che puoi rifiutarti di dare la password dall'altro é vero che forse é bene pagare la multa per qualche mp3 piuttosto che rischiare un incriminazione per "sospetto terrorismo" e una verifica delle denunce dei redditi fino alla 5 generazione.

----------

## codadilupo

'nsomma, se ti prendono, ti giuriamo che veniamo a portarti le arance  :Wink: 

e magari ci scappa anche qualche bella manifestazioncina con i cartelli tipo "Free Bobby" ...solo che scriveremmo "Free Bld" e mi sa che non avrebbe successo... come fai a scandire ad alta voce "Free B - L - D !!! "...dai, ci scambiarebbero per una congregazione di ragazze ponpon (datemi una B! Datemi una Elle ! Datemi una D! B L D ! )..   :Laughing: 

Ok, sto degenerando   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## xchris

anche perche' in caso di sospetto di qc di poco legale nei tuoi confronti fa cmq scattare il sequestro di tutto il tuo materiale informatico.

Se collabori magari lo rivedi prima che diventi un pezzo da museo.

altrimenti te lo rendono quando esce gentoo 2010.

ciao

----------

## assente

Non so mi fa paura affidare tutta la responsabilità a un dischetto..

Dal punto di vista prestazioni/sicurezza, come si può comparare questo metodo ad altri?

http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3403

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=108162

Altro discorso quali programmi ti permettono di recuperare i file da una partizione SWAP, reiserfs, ext3, fat da Linux?

----------

## federico

Ho fatto quella domanda in quanto alcuni amici si sono trovati di fronte a questo problema in maniera pratica, per quanto mi riguarda e' poco saggio negarsi...

Che roba e' sto quinto emendamento ?

----------

## bld

Okay siccome vedo che non ci siamo...

Prima ancora di proseguire con questo articolo ho parlato con 3 avocati futuri - si laureano nel futuro prossimo. 

Infatti come qualcuno ha detto ho sbagliato "nazione" perche il "quinto emendamento" esiste negli stati uniti. Ma in italia la legge a proposito e' molto simile. Creo uno scenario del tutto imaginario per rendere l'idea piu chiara.

La polizia viene a casa tua perche il provider ha "dato" a loro logs e loro sono sicuro che tu stai condividendo e scaricando materiale illegale.. cioe mp3. A questo punto loro fanno "l'intrusione" e sequestrano il computer. Pero ancora non hanno provato niente. Loro hanno solo i logs del provider.. mentre tu sei "non colpevolo" finche loro non possono provare il contrario. A questo putno aiutarli o no e' un DIRITTO tutto TUO. Tu hai il diritto di non dichiarare niente "contro di te". Infatti le uniche cose che tu devi dichiarare fuori dal tribunale sono: stato cogniugale.. lavoro.. nome e cognome. 

Per il resto la famosa frase "voglio il mio avocato" la conosciamo tutti. A questo punto non possono fare niente piu dal punto di vista "legale". Tu puoi benissimo dichiarare che hai dimenticato la chiave o che l'hai persa che non esiste nessuna chiave.. e tutto il resto. Negli stati uniti dovresti usare un algoritmo di cifratura molto basso e non AES per essere legale. Se no sei considerato "terrorista" hehe  :Smile:  . In europa non ce questa legge...  per il momento.

Qualcuno ha nominato la parola "terrorismo". Chi fa "hacking" e' terrorista e non chi usa la crittografia. Con l'ultimo trattato di Schegen gli stati membri dell unione europea hanno creato una legge simile a quella americana che in inglese si chiama piu o meno "act against terrorism". Praticamente li vale il principio opposto,, siamo tutti colpevoli a morte fino a provare il contrario. Vi assicuro che se leggete il trattato per bene ve ne accorgerete il "1984" di orwell e' proprio quell trattato. Possono farti quello che vogliono solo con il sospetto e non puoi reagire in alcun modo.. mentre se sbagliano non devono rispondere a nessuno.  

Beh affidarti ad un dischetto hm... Io mi fido molto piu di un dischetto che posso prendere togliere strappare buttare che non di un essere umano o di una password "debole". Quel dischetto rapresenta una chiave. Poi imho fare un backup e' d'obbligo e secondo me e' molto semplice nasconderlo.. da qualche parte sicura. 

Ultima cosa.. chi si occupa anche in modo amatoriale con la sicurezza.. un topic molto molto affascinante senz'altro.. conosce gia che la sicurezza in senso assoluto non esiste. Io ho cercato di ragiungere un limite minimo considerando che se mai avessi problemi non li avrei con la CIA o la NSA o la MIA cioe' non scherziamo con loro non ci sono ca**i e mica passi dal tribunale qeste agenzie funzionano in modo del TUTTO illegale! 

Ma passando ad un ente locale che funziona entro i limiti posti dalla legge credo che la crittografia potrebbe essere utile. 

Puo essere anche che mi sbaglio mi interesserebbere sapere altri aspetti.

Un altra cosa. Se non vieni dichiarato colpevole e' ovvio che non possono tenersi il computer a vita ne possono farti pagare multe salate.. E le conosciamo le multe "per qualche mp3". Io non me le posso permettere.

per comio.. la sua frase mi ha dato molto da pensare, Non ti piace la "security through obscurity" alla sua implementazione oppure a livello di principio?  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *bld wrote:*   

> A questo punto non possono fare niente piu dal punto di vista "legale". Tu puoi benissimo dichiarare che hai dimenticato la chiave o che l'hai persa che non esiste nessuna chiave.

 

Si, in questo hai ragione, tuttavia le vie legali anche se non sono infinite possono essere molto fastidiose.

----------

## bld

 *assente wrote:*   

> Non so mi fa paura affidare tutta la responsabilità a un dischetto..
> 
> Dal punto di vista prestazioni/sicurezza, come si può comparare questo metodo ad altri?
> 
> http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3403
> ...

 

zi li ho gia visti questi howto ci sono programmi che ti permettono di ricuperare dati pero non farlo da una partizione crittata e' estramente difficile direi. 

Non vedo quale sia la diff tra questi metodi e quelo sopra cittati magari potresti dirmelo tu perche da solo non ci arrivo. 

Grazie 

ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bld

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   A questo punto non possono fare niente piu dal punto di vista "legale". Tu puoi benissimo dichiarare che hai dimenticato la chiave o che l'hai persa che non esiste nessuna chiave. 
> 
> Si, in questo hai ragione, tuttavia le vie legali anche se non sono infinite possono essere molto fastidiose.

 

beh si.. ma questo non e' una logica. Sotto questo punto di vista allora se ti arrestano per omicidio fai prima a dichiararti colpevole.. "perche ci sono.. molte vie legali" ?

Anzi la diversita' del nostro diritto da quello anglossassone e' la sua rigidita di limiti entro i quali si possa prendere una decisione. Cioe' una situazione X non puo essere interpretata in tantissimi modi. Infatti non e' il caso che da 3 persone diverse il cosa sopra cittato e' stato interpretato nello stesso modo. Cmq quando daro diritto commerciale (e' l'ultimo esame di diritto che dovro fare) faro una discussione anche con il prof per vedere se ci sono altri punti di vista..

----------

## randomaze

 *bld wrote:*   

> Sotto questo punto di vista allora se ti arrestano per omicidio fai prima a dichiararti colpevole.. "perche ci sono.. molte vie legali" ?

 

Mi sembra che stai estremizzando...

E' un discorso di costi/benefici, faccio un esempio se quelli si vogliono tenere il mio PC per tre anni io posso:

1. lasciargielo e riprendere a lavorare tra tre anni

2. pagare un avvocato e riaverlo dopo 6 mesi al costo di due anni di lavoro

3. comprare un nuovo PC e riscrivere tutto al costo di 1 anno di lavoro

4. pagare la multa per 2 bestialità e riprendere a lavorare dopo 2 settimane, al costo totale di 6 mesi di lavoro.

ovvio che le il costo delle due bestialità può spostare la voce "costo totale" verso l'altro ed essere quindi più conveniente lasciargli il PC  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> 4. pagare la multa per 2 bestialità e riprendere a lavorare dopo 2 settimane, al costo totale di 6 mesi di lavoro.

 

5. backuppare l'intero pc giornalmente, e ripendere a lavorare dopo due orette di dump su un'altro pc.... poi, quando dopo sei mesi ti torna indietro il tuo, il secondo lo puoi sempre rivendere  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## micron

A parte i discorsi legati all'uso della crittografia (in cui non volgio immischiarmi) ci sono un paio di suggerimenti che ti potrei dare.

Per prima cosa dopo aver creato il device virtuale cifrato (usando dm-crypt), prima di formattarlo con un file system ti consiglio di riempirlo di dati casuali:

```
# openssl rand -out /dev/mapper/[name] [size]
```

oppure tramite

```
# dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/mapper/[name]
```

In questo modo sarà impossibile distinguere lo spazio libero da quello usato, rendendo ancora più difficili eventuali attacchi analitici sulla partizione cifrata.

In secondo luogo dm-crypt offre una funzionalità non da poco (che per esempio manca a crypto-loop):

```
 -h, --hash=STRING           The hash used to create the encryption key from the passphrase (default: "ripemd160")
```

Questo rende il tuo container ancora più resistente ad attacchi di forza bruta, rallentandoli.

Un ultimo consiglio, perchè non crei una partizione cifrata anche sul dispositivo che conterrà la chiave (che sia un floppy o una usb-pen)? Questa volta direi di usare una password mnemonica  :Wink: 

Personalmente sto scrivendo su un sistema con tutte le partizioni cifrate tramite dm-crypt (ad eccezionde della swap che è in chiaro).

Il sistema esegue una procedura di boot che richiede la presenza di una chiave usb sulla quale sono contenute le password (56 caratteri base64 random) che servono a sbloccare le varie partizioni.

A breve (lo spero  :Evil or Very Mad: ) dovrei mettere on-line la presentazione di un mio seminario sull'argomento, quando avverrà ve lo farò sapere.

PS: al momento sono altamente devastato e mi scuso di eventuali errori grammaticali, rileggere sarebbe uno sforzo in questo momento

----------

## bld

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   Sotto questo punto di vista allora se ti arrestano per omicidio fai prima a dichiararti colpevole.. "perche ci sono.. molte vie legali" ? 
> 
> Mi sembra che stai estremizzando...
> 
> E' un discorso di costi/benefici, faccio un esempio se quelli si vogliono tenere il mio PC per tre anni io posso:
> ...

 

cmq questo e' un aspetto che non avevo tenuto in conto  :Razz:  . Forse hai ragione in qualche situazione conviene dire "mea culpa" e farla finita li..

Non so in quali circosatanze pero  :Sad: 

----------

## bld

 *micron wrote:*   

> A parte i discorsi legati all'uso della crittografia (in cui non volgio immischiarmi) ci sono un paio di suggerimenti che ti potrei dare.
> 
> Per prima cosa dopo aver creato il device virtuale cifrato (usando dm-crypt), prima di formattarlo con un file system ti consiglio di riempirlo di dati casuali:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie per lo spunto. Intanto devo dire che non assolutamente esperto sulla crittografia.. sono le mie prime esperienze. Infatti avevo notatto il hash ma non mi e' chiaro il modo nel quale funziona e non ho voluto usare e per giunta suggerire ad altra gente.. qualcosa che non capisco come funziona. Pero appena ho tempo daro un occhiata. Quando metti on line la presentazione se puoi mandarmi un pm te ne sarei grado.

Un altro argomento interessante e' la tipologia di algoritmo e la modalita che esso deve usare per crittare un certo tipo di dati come per esempio mp3 divx o .c files. Non ho trovato tantissimo a riguardo.

EDIT: Un altra cosa.. sperando che non sia una mia svista enorme. Io pensavo che cryptsetup facesse proprio questa "cosa". Cioe riempire il container con dati random.

infatti vedo che:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root # xxd /dev/mapper/enc-c |less
> 
> 00259b0: 966c 7405 b258 f556 3160 d00e c5fc ad5b  .lt..X.V1`.....[
> ...

 

e' tutto crittato ecceto la prima parte..[/quote]

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente sto scrivendo su un sistema con tutte le partizioni cifrate tramite dm-crypt (ad eccezionde della swap che è in chiaro).

 

Questo potrebbe vanificare il resto dei tuoi sforzi. Ok, per il rallentamento se cripti anch'essa, ma esporre la swap potrebbe essere molto rischioso, specie se la chiave e' passata su di essa,e di recente.

----------

## micron

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Questo potrebbe vanificare il resto dei tuoi sforzi. Ok, per il rallentamento se cripti anch'essa, ma esporre la swap potrebbe essere molto rischioso, specie se la chiave e' passata su di essa,e di recente.

 

Hai ragione, me ne rendo perfettamente conto. Quando avrò un pelo di tempo proverò a cifrare anch'essa (magari con una chiave dalle dimensioni più contenute). Inoltre, pensadoci bene, la swap non la uso quasi mai (640 Mb di ram), quindi non dovrei cmq notare dei rallentamenti.

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vogliamo essere pignoli?
> 
> Immagina la scena, ti sequestrano tutti i macchinari che hai a casa e poi dopo un po' se ne saltano fuori e ti chiedono "qual'e' la password di questa roba criptata?"
> ...

 

Conosco/so di gente che ha fatto proprio cosi ha detto quella frase o roba del tipo "stavo sperimentando proprio sto nuovo sistema quand oho combinato il casino: non riesco piu' a decrittare" ovvimanete sono scuse ridicole

----------

## federico

Per quanto mi riguarda la criptazione e' una buona cosa nel caso il computer venisse maneggiato da terzi a tua insaputa, mentre la soluzione ottimale nel caso il tuo computer venisse sequestrato o qualcosa di simile sarebbe che sul disco non ci fosse nulla   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *micron wrote:*   

>  Inoltre, pensadoci bene, la swap non la uso quasi mai (640 Mb di ram), quindi non dovrei cmq notare dei rallentamenti.

 

allora forse ti conviene tagliare la testa al toro e evitare di usarla in toto..no?

----------

## X-Drum

beh hai visto come opera la crittazione! e ovvio che le performance siano ridotte cerca di limitarla ad una sola partizione (che so una dove metti abitualmente documenti) se proprio ti serve.

altrimenti usa gpg se vuoi crittare! (io lo uso per i miei codici di banca,carta di credito ecc)

----------

## bld

 *federico wrote:*   

> Per quanto mi riguarda la criptazione e' una buona cosa nel caso il computer venisse maneggiato da terzi a tua insaputa, mentre la soluzione ottimale nel caso il tuo computer venisse sequestrato o qualcosa di simile sarebbe che sul disco non ci fosse nulla  

 

conosco un ragazzo che ha creato un sistema del genere. Praticamente lancia una specie di onda la quale azzera i dischi rigidi.. non ricordo se li azzerrava o li distrugeva adirittura. Ma secondo me non e' una grande idea  :Razz: 

cmq io uso 3 HD crittati + swap + home e non ho notato niente di preucopante sotto l'aspetto x quello che riguarda le prestazioni.

----------

## bld

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> Vogliamo essere pignoli?
> 
> Immagina la scena, ti sequestrano tutti i macchinari che hai a casa e poi dopo un po' se ne saltano fuori e ti chiedono "qual'e' la password di questa roba criptata?"
> ...

 

Si e' ovvio che possono semprare ridicole. Ma un giudice non puo giudicare cosi. Nel caso in cui hai qualcosa da nascondere potrebbe tornarti in vantagio ma nel caso fosse vero quello che stai dicendo?

Ma come sono finite le storie dei tuoi amici?  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> conosco un ragazzo che ha creato un sistema del genere. Praticamente lancia una specie di onda la quale azzera i dischi rigidi.. 

 

onda Energetica? KAME-HAME-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------

## bld

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   
> 
> conosco un ragazzo che ha creato un sistema del genere. Praticamente lancia una specie di onda la quale azzera i dischi rigidi..  
> 
> onda Energetica? KAME-HAME-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

 

uhm l'ho detta grande? VA beh!! gli mando un email per chedergli esattamente come funzika quel sistema  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *bld wrote:*   

> uhm l'ho detta grande? VA beh!! gli mando un email per chedergli esattamente come funzika quel sistema 

 

Oddio teoricamente é possibile, però mi sembra un poco fantascientifico anche a me  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kaosone

eheh anche io sto su partizione criptata da qualche mesetto   :Very Happy: 

un paio di cose: togliere la swap pare non sia una buona idea neanche con 10Gb di ram perche' a linux serve "averla" (questo era uscito fuori su lkml un po' di tempo fa)

2) non so se e' vero ma parrebbe che la polizia possa solo sequestarti i dischi rigidi e non tutto il pc, quindi male che vada ti prendi un secondo disco e ci piazzi il backup   :Cool: 

----------

## bld

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   uhm l'ho detta grande? VA beh!! gli mando un email per chedergli esattamente come funzika quel sistema  
> 
> Oddio teoricamente é possibile, però mi sembra un poco fantascientifico anche a me 

 

Infatti mi son sbagliato. Lui stava pensando di farlo cmq.. si parla di onte eletromagnetiche. Infatti anche lui mi ha detto che in teoria si puo fare.

Dato pero che nessuno l'ha fatto in pratica.. boh lascio perdere. Chiamo guko al massimo con la sua onda energitika..  :Razz: 

----------

## guly

sul wiki di dm-crypt c'è un howto secondo me molto ben fatto che spiega come crittare root, swap e home lavorando di initrd.

l'idea è molto bella perchè non lasci niente decrittato, la root viene aperta tramite pass richiesta dall'initrd mentre swap ha key presa random ad ogni riavvio in modo da rendere impossibile un recovery futuro e la /home ha key su file

c'è un piccolo problema, vanno fatte modifiche agli rc e sono documentate solo per debian. se qualcuno avesse voglia di dare una letta e modificare quel che serve per farci andare anche gentoo..spero di riuscire a metterci mano anche io prossima settimana.

----------

## bld

 *guly wrote:*   

> sul wiki di dm-crypt c'è un howto secondo me molto ben fatto che spiega come crittare root, swap e home lavorando di initrd.
> 
> l'idea è molto bella perchè non lasci niente decrittato, la root viene aperta tramite pass richiesta dall'initrd mentre swap ha key presa random ad ogni riavvio in modo da rendere impossibile un recovery futuro e la /home ha key su file
> 
> c'è un piccolo problema, vanno fatte modifiche agli rc e sono documentate solo per debian. se qualcuno avesse voglia di dare una letta e modificare quel che serve per farci andare anche gentoo..spero di riuscire a metterci mano anche io prossima settimana.

 

Cosa vorresti fare esattamente per gentoo? 

A me l'idea di una partizione crittata che viene gestita da /etc/init.d/ non e' che mi allerta come idea..

----------

## guly

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=191052

spulciando il forum, dopo aver postato qui, ho trovato questo thread..la mia idea era appunto questa.

non è gestito tutto da init.d ma da un initrd, la macchina parte e ti chiede una pass per montare la root se la hai bene senno ti manda a raccogliere i radicchi. poi, se sei pigro puoi mettere una key su file ed infilarlo su chiavetta ma non mi piace molto lasciare cose di questo tipo fuori dalla mia testa  :Smile: 

----------

## Paranoic

Salve a tutti, io e' da circa 4 mesi che uso la cifratura e volevo sapere cosa ne pensavate di questo metodo, semplice ma tremendamente comodo:

montare una partizione cifrata sulla home, il tutto tramite uno scriptino o a mano, visto che nel mio caso riavvio solo una volta ogni cambio di kernel, problemi con i moduli video e cose del genere ...

Vi spiego il tutto basandomi sul mio caso:

disco < hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4>

hda1 -> root (10Gb)

hda2 -> contiene i sorgenti, binari, script var, cvs ecc... (10Gb)

hda3 -> swap (512Mb)

hda4 -> partizione cifrata (il resto)

dunque

1) ho installato gentoo e creato gli utenti

2) mi sono loggato come tali utenti ed ho fatto creare a kde e gnome i file di configurazione, ho avviato xmms ecc.

3) ho creato la partizione cifrata e montata in /home

4) ho avviato lopster e creato il file delle condivisioni che una volta smontata la home copiero' nella home non montata.

L'unica cosa che devo fare quando avvio il computer e' digitare i comandi per montare la home e pulire il file /root/.bash_history con qualcosa tipo

cat /root/.bash_history |grep -i -v cryptsetup > /root/.bash_history

la partizione cifrata viene vista come tipo win95 o robe simili.

Non penso sia necessario cifrare lo swap poiche' 

1) le password non vengono scritte li, ma in aree di memoria protette, questo almeno succede con gpg e penso succeda anche con cryptsetup se e' fatto bene

2) nel caso sbagliassi con la 1), riavviando ogni morte di papa, le password non resteranno per molto.

per quanto riguarda il backup dei documenti, ho creato un file da 690Mb e formattato usando cryptoloop. In questa maniera, posso masterizzarlo in tutta sicurezza (il file da 690Mb)

Allora, che ne pensate?

----------

## Bengio

Con gli esami non ho molto tempo per usare il computer, ma mi ha incuriosito questo argomento.

La soluzione di Paranoic la trovo interessante, e del resto le idee non mancano...

1) Che ne dite per esempio, usando una chiavetta usb da 32Mb o piu' piccola se esiste, di utilizzare la stessa immagine sulla chiavetta come frase segreta? nel senso di formattare la chiavetta fat32 o ntfs cosi' se qualcuno prova ad accedere alla stessa (modificando conseguentemente l'attributo del tempo di accesso ai file) la distruggerebbe irrimediabilmente. Sarebbe come avere quei cosi dei film di 007 o missione impossibile: questo documento si autodistruggera' fra 5 secondi  :Smile: ) .

2) Oppure formattare la chiavetta con 2 partizioni, una piccolissima nascosta fat32 o ntfs come sopra ed il resto con una partizione normale in fat32. In questa maniera usiamo come chiave la partizione piccola ( quella grande sara' quella usata normalmente per memorizzare). Siccome la partizione grande e' SpazioTotale-1Mb e' difficile che qualcuno si accorga del giochetto ed in piu', come sopra, se dovesse accorgersene e provasse a rendere visibile la partizione da 1Mb, distruggerebbe la frase necessaria alla decifrazione!!

3) L'ultima idea che mi e' venuta consiste nel nascondere la partizione cifrata in una partizione non cifrata sfruttando i bad block. Mi spiego: tramite i bad block, creiamo uno spazio dentro la nostra partizione che potremo usare come file cifrato o meno. Non so se e' possibile farlo con ext3 ma con fat32 dovrebbe essere piu' semplice.

@Paranoic

Non ho capito la questione di lopster, perche' copiare la lista sello sharato? e se usassi un altro software p2p?

Qualcuno ha altre idee??  :Wink: 

Bengio

----------

## dmorab

vorrei provare ad utilizzare un secondo hard disk o una singola partizione crittografati, per salvataggio dati, backup, etc.

quale potrebbe essere una procedura semplice ed efficace?

----------

## fat_penguin

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=194340

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho fatto il merge del post di dmorab

----------

## oRDeX

Ragà ma un modo per creare la partizione cryptata senza doverla formattare è possibile?

18GB di roba non è facile backupparli e ripristinarli dopo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io un backup di quei dati me lo farei cmq...non mi lascia tranquillo il fatto che se qualche cosa va storto io dico addio ai miei dati, ed il tutto per il puro desiderio di smanettare.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mouser

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oddio teoricamente é possibile, però mi sembra un poco fantascientifico anche a me 
> 
> 

 

Qualche tempo fa (un'annetto???) era uscito un articolo su hackerjournal che spiegava come costruirsi un interruttore (avete presente il pulsantone rosso a muro del'autodistruzione nei B-Movie di fantascenza???  :Laughing: ) che andava a cancellare, non ricordo con quale accrocchio, l'hd....

Sono dell'idea che, se si hanno cose cosi' tanto incriminanti, basti collegare il pulsantone ad una bomba al plastico attaccata sotto l'hd ......

Onda magnetica che distrugge l'HD???? Magari la pula non si accorge di nulla, ma vai a spiegare ai vicini che ti sei solo tolto un maglione di lana con troppa vuilenza  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io un backup di quei dati me lo farei cmq...non mi lascia tranquillo il fatto che se qualche cosa va storto io dico addio ai miei dati, ed il tutto per il puro desiderio di smanettare. 

 

bhe si..in effetti mi dispiacerebbe perdere tutto..ma non penso sia momento  :Razz: 

----------

## Tiro

sono d'accordo con federico:

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto mi riguarda la criptazione e' una buona cosa nel caso il computer venisse maneggiato da terzi a tua insaputa, mentre la soluzione ottimale nel caso il tuo computer venisse sequestrato o qualcosa di simile sarebbe che sul disco non ci fosse nulla

 

se ti può interessare ho risolto (ma nn affidabile al 100%!) attaccando il mio vecchio cell al pc via usb. Con cron ogni 5 minuti faccio il fetch ed analisi degli sms con un adeguato programmino, il quale se arriva un sms dal mio numero con la parola "posta"  esegue la medesima parola:

```

# alias 'posta'='/sbin/postoffice'

# cat /sbin/postoffice

umount /discomp3avi

mkfs.xfs -f /dev/partizionediscomp3avi

echo "goodbye!" > /sbin/postoffice

# posta

# cat /sbin/postoffice

goodbye!

```

il problema è che il mio cellulare (ericsson t65) ogni tanto si impalla e quindi non affidabile al 100% . Ad ogni modo puoi risolvere più semplicemente se hai un cell che invia email e hai la connessioine attiva 24 ore su 24 (e se scarichi è molto probabile che tu l'abbia) puoi impostare uno scriptino analogo che analizzi le email anzichè gli sms...  :Wink: 

Inoltre se cripti i postini si arrabbiano molto ed è sempre una buona idea non farseli nemici...nè loro nè nessuna forza dell'ordine  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

mh..cmq penso che ci sarebbe da rifdire..perchè quel comando che esegui nno cancella il disco, ma semplicemente lo formatta..se qualcuno volesse davvero analizzarlo, con un programma di recovery adatto non avrebbe grossi problemi a recuprare gran parte dei dati

un dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/partizionetua sarebbe + adatto  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## mouser

Mah, l'ideale credo sarebbe formattare il disco, e poi riempirlo di dati casuali......

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Tiro

si lo so ma è una questione di velocità...mandando a zero tutti i bit con il metodo dd ci impiega un pò di minuti, con mkfs.*** pochi secondi  :Wink: 

quanto pensi di poter temporeggiare..?

inoltre dal momento che un file è stato cancellato dall'harddisk vuol dire appunto che non è tua intenzione possederlo. Perchè dovrebbero fare un recovery? Per verificare che un file non coperto da copyright è stato sul tuo harddisk?? E allora..? "...mi ero sbagliato appena ho realizzato che non era un file leggittimo l'ho cancellato..! sono in buona fede!"

...ad ogni modo lo script può essere ampliato inserendo dopo mkfs.xfs una riga del tipo:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/partizionemp3avi count=1k
```

così se il reset dei bit viene interrotto precocemente c'è cmq una formattazione...

ok??  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> E allora..? "...mi ero sbagliato appena ho realizzato che non era un file leggittimo l'ho cancellato..! sono in buona fede!"
> 
> 

 

E secondo te ci crederebbero?

----------

## mouser

Non so se il discorso "Sono in buona fede" può valere molto per un controllo.....

----------

## Tiro

pensandoci bene forse è meglio stare sul sicuro ed aggiungere altri pastrocchi allo script  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

bell...

qualcuno sa come fare per rendere sicura la partizzione dai occhi indiscreti???

io pensavo di crittografarla....ma come ?????

oppure  ci sono altri modi piu sicuri ?????

in poche parole vorrei che manco l'utente root possa acedere alla partizione senzza la passws.. giusta.... :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

so che suse già in fase di installazione permette di creare partizioni crittografate. in ogni caso hanno delle performance ridotte.

non è sufficiente per te come sicurezza il mettere un noauto nell'fstab e l'impossibilità di montarla da parte dell'utente? non è il massimo... però alcuni niubbi li può fregare

----------

## Lestaat

io non l'ho messa nel'fstab 

può essere montata solo da root e conoscendo il device

(chiaramente con accesso root la si trova cmq ma se non c'è nell'fstab è più difficile che venga in mente a qualcuno.

 :Razz: 

----------

## rota

bella.. infatti  lideea mera venmuita propio perche avevo tempo fa'

 avevo installato la suse e nell'installazione cera sta possiblita'

----------

## mserri

ti suggerisco di dare una occhiata a questo:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Cryptoloop-HOWTO/loopdevice-setup.html

Ci sono anche altri metodi ma al momento non mi vengono in mente. Ti suggerisco di usare AES come algoritmo perché come cifratura è al momento quello che offre migliori transfer-rate.

M.

----------

## Guglie

per le partizioni crittografate c'è questo howto

----------

## flocchini

sono incappato in questo post e gia' che ci sono... A parte prenderlo a calci e attaccarci il 220V qual e' il modo migliore per cancellare un disco con dati sensibili (documenti legali ecc)? dd if=/dev/urandom of=/devhdX ? Piu' o meno quanto ci mette a rasare un disco da 250?

----------

## mserri

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> sono incappato in questo post e gia' che ci sono... A parte prenderlo a calci e attaccarci il 220V qual e' il modo migliore per cancellare un disco con dati sensibili (documenti legali ecc)? dd if=/dev/urandom of=/devhdX ? Piu' o meno quanto ci mette a rasare un disco da 250?

 

dipende dalla velocità di scrittura del disco  :Wink: 

cmq ho trovato questo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-99741-highlight-wipe+disk.html

----------

## flocchini

hai ragione, risposta scontata adf una domanda posta stupidamente  :Wink: 

pero' non ho idea di che conti fare vsto che hdparm mi da' i valori in lettura:

```

/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   2408 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1202.98 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  138 MB in  3.04 seconds =  45.43 MB/sec
```

intanto vado a vedere wipe, tnx  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> hai ragione, risposta scontata adf una domanda posta stupidamente 
> 
> pero' non ho idea di che conti fare vsto che hdparm mi da' i valori in lettura:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ahime ultimamente mi occupo ddi 196/03... Dipende dal dato sensibile e quanto sono delicati. In generale se vuoi una certezza dovresti fare una piallata con numeri casuali facendo 7 (dico sette) giri. Questo pare essere un compromesso per garantire il non recupero. In realtà se è solo roba tua, credo che basti uno o due giri per rendere abbastanza costoso il recupero da renderlo non conveniente per l'intruder.

ciao

----------

## rota

grazzie a tutti..... :Razz: 

----------

## flocchini

non e' roba mia ma di uno studio legale, il disco verra' destinato ad un'alra macchina e quindi va necessariamente pulito... Faro' sti 7 giri e amen, a questo punto scopriro' io quanto ci mette  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cherchiamo di fare una ricerca prima di postare. Thread mergiato

----------

## rota

una soluzzione  e avere un discho esterno dove fa' da apogio dati e li ci metti tutti i tuoi dati e nell'occasione sto disco sparisce.... :Wink:   :Cool: 

dopo tutto se non trovvano l'arma dell delitto non possono accusarti di niente... :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ps non servve a niente smagnetizzare i dischi..ci sono strumenti che riescono a leggere lo steesso i dischi...

----------

## Apetrini

Stavo pensando di dedicarmi alla crittografia e ho scoperto questo post.

Da quello che so io anche riempendo il disco di zeri, i dati possono comunque essere recuperati(con strumenti sofisticati è ovvio), il limite fisico dei strumenti per il recupero dati è 5 sovrascritture, quindi con 7 riempimenti di dati random dovremmo essere a cavallo.

Per quanto riguarda la distruzione fisica dell'hard-disk conosco gente che ha fabbricato dei potentissimi magneti(a corrente) da usare nel caso di guai, non so quanto siano funzionali; voglio dire che dopo aver demagnetizzato un disco in effetti noi non siamo riusciti a leggere nulla, ma chi sa con strumentazione adatta....

Poi in rete si dice che la cosa migliore è infilare l'hard-disk nel forno a 250 gradi.... sapete come si dice a guai estremi, estremi rimedi!

Sarebbe bello, invece, riuscire a criptare tutto il sistema. Una cosa del tipo... si avvia il sistema(intendo il kernle e i moduli, quindi init) e ti chiede la chiavetta usb per la lettura della chiave di decriptazione e da qui appena uno inserisce l'usb parte il tutto. Le prestazioni sarebbero lente, ma comunque sarebbe bello avere questa possibilità.....

P.s. volevo segnalare un piccolo software utile. Si chiama "bmap" lo potete trovare cercanda sul famosissimo packestormsecurity . Questo tool permette di scrivere e di leggere i dati nello "slack-space". Lo slack-space è la parte di memoria inutilizzata dai file. Mi spiego meglio.... se avete un filesystem a blocchi di 4k e create un file che pesa 1k, quest'ultimo viene scritto in un blocco, ma siccome ogni blocco non puo contenere piu di un file, i restanti 3k sono inutilizzati. Ecco che con questo tool si possono scrivere i dati e leggere dal slack-space di ogni file...

Io lo uso per nascondere le mie cose a livello banale, magari dietro il file /etc/passwd ....

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ehm... forse il mio intervento può risultare [OT]. xò visto che l'argomento crittografia è sempre molto interessante, volevo sapre se qualche d'uno di voi ha sperimentato il padlock delle ultime schedine VIA, ho visto che è presente pure sul kernel, e quindi se era possibile utilizzarlo con dm-crypt in modo tale da fare eseguire la crittografia ad un proc dedicato e quindi risparmiare un pò di elaborazione al calcolatore...

Ciauz   :Wink: 

Del resto sono d'accordissimo con quello espresso nel primissimo post di Comio, cioè non importa nascondere il metodo o l'algoritmo di crittografia, ma è importante nascondere la chiave...

----------

## Apetrini

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Del resto sono d'accordissimo con quello espresso nel primissimo post di Comio, cioè non importa nascondere il metodo o l'algoritmo di crittografia, ma è importante nascondere la chiave...

 

Non sono di questa opinione, secondo me è meglio nascondere sia la chiave (ovviamente), ma anche il metodo(e quindi anche il titpo di crittografia).

Ora, non essendo io un guru in questo campo, non so se guardando i dati criptati si possa capire che algoritmo è stato usato o se ci sono algoritmi che in questo senso si "assomigliano". Certo che se evitiamo di sbandierare le nostre tecniche ai 4 venti il malintenzionato avrà una difficoltà in piu non da poco.

Poi il caso piu estremo è che uno si crei una variante di qualche algoritmo senza rilasciare il cadice, sfiderei chiunque a cercare di forzare qualcosa che non conosce e che non ha a disposizione(a casa, intendo il codice sorgente dell'algoritmo modificato) per fare i tentativi....

P.s. Alla fine io dico... se possiamo rendere la vita difficile a quelli che tenteranno di forzare il nostro sistema facciamolo, magari con un po' di disordine, facciamolo. Anche perche se noi usiamo un alogritmo noto per la sua robustezza e poi un giorno uno si sveglia e sul tg dicono: "Matematico buca il famosissimo aloritmo etc.." l'unica cosa che ci salva è la segretezza del metodo.

P.p.s poi sarebbe bello riuscire a simulare un metodo, mentre noi invece ne usiamo un altro cosi da depistare ancora di piu i nostri avversari...

P.p.p.s A proposito dei PadLock di Via, questa stessa società ha messo un premio per chi riuscisse a forzare questo sistema in meno di 60 minuti...

http://www.hackinthebox.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=18168&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ok, le tue considerazioni possono essere comprese, ma però ti cito esempi importanti come openssh e openssl, il loro codice è libero e tuttora è difficile bucare uno dei due servizi, visto che ad ogni falla esce una versione rivista e + sicura, quindi basta tenersi aggiornati, x un fanatico della crittografia questo non è un problema, ma un indice di affidabilità...  beh perl qui mi fermo perchè non voglio aprire flames o scuole di pensiero alternative, non è quello che mi interessa.

Invece ti ringrazio per il link su Padlock e se qualcuno lo ha già provato su qualche mainboard prego mi faccia saere, visto che ho intenzione di utilizzarlo appena la via metterà fuori le proprie schede con il C7   :Wink: 

Thanx   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dark_knight

Ottima guida, la proverò al più presto...

Piuttosto, sembra che adesso cryptsetup sia in Portage, quindi non è più necessario ricorrere al Portage Overlay  :Wink: 

----------

